# Geting There ..........Slowly



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Had another play today, before light stopped play :thumbsdown:

Just used natural light this time with an old manual focus OM 50mm macro lens.

The CWC was with a bit of fill in flash and is the best of the bunch so may be the way forward. I think I should really wait for a nice sunny day next time though. Anyway it passed a few hours on a dull boring afternoon and it was interesting getting back to basics with manual focus and aperture/shutter settings.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

:kewlpics: Nice work! - I love that last one which, due to the quartz, has given you two sharp second hands as the exposure time was two seconds!

Paul


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

I got a maplin flyer today with a little mini studio thing in for Â£29.99 that looks perfect for this kind of thing.

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=229132&TabID=1&QV=Y










e-bay Photo Studio Kit

only Â£29.99 - on sale until 26/01/2010

SAVE Â£10.00 was Â£39.99

Order Code: N60GU

In Stock*


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thats the kind of thing you need for this kind of work, though some just make do with bits of card etc. That's a good price if it comes with the lights and camera support, I paid Â£18 for a small light tent on it's own.

Mike


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

MIKE said:


> Thats the kind of thing you need for this kind of work, though some just make do with bits of card etc. That's a good price if it comes with the lights and camera support, I paid Â£18 for a small light tent on it's own.
> 
> Mike


I think it come with everything I would check firt though


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

nice shots mike, imo they just need to be touched up post proc with psp/photoshop,alternative best freebie (and powerful) > GIMP


----------



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

sonyman said:


> I got a maplin flyer today with a little mini studio thing in for Â£29.99 that looks perfect for this kind of thing.
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=229132&TabID=1&QV=Y
> 
> ...


has anyone tried this, seems quite good value for a starter set-up...


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I've got something that looks very similar - but couldn't say if it is "exactly" the same.

I'm reasonably happy with it for the money... the 'build quality' isn't good, one of the fastening buckles snapped after a couple of days, and one of the light sockets is a loose fit, so the bulb has to be re-seated occasionally to get it to work...





































(All taken with the light box)


----------



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

the light looks pretty even in those pics, thanks for that... and i love the diver medley; think the oris is the pick for me...

thanks again

J


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Love the Superocean & Seamaster but maybe thats why I have two the same :tongue2:


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats not a bad deal at all if it does include lights etc


----------



## jl9139 (Apr 16, 2010)

awesome pics


----------

